# Hornby Island Blues!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I finally got the chance to sign up for the HIB clinic this coming May! They have been putting it on for 6 years now, and I always wanted to go, but haven`t been able to for one reason or another. It`s a three and a half day affair with world-class Canadian instructors, such as David Gogo, Rick Fines, Marc Delaurier, Tim Williams, and a host of others, including vocalists, bassists, blues harp and keyboard players. My registration has been received, and I am just waiting to hear if I got my first or second choice classes. Can`t wait!
-Mikey


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm in! Didn't get my first choice for major class (with David Gogo), but my second is good: comparing acoustic and electric leads in the blues with Paul Deslauriers. The other classes I am in are some slide stuff, songwriting, etc. Should be a good and informative time on old Hornby Island!
-Mikey


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

you lucky dawg!! Hornby is the first place i lived in BC, 1976, and is a special place and THE place to make music. Im sure youll make memories to spare!
Take some extra string sets!!! enviously, Jim


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, we've been holidaying there for almost 40 years, and my parents have a cabin there where we will be staying during the clinic. REALLY CAN'T WAIT!
-Mikey


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

be sure to check out tim williams. he is a great great player, a nice guy and a fountain of information on the real blues players, with the kind of first hand knowledge that is fast disappearing. have a grand time! hornby is a pretty idyllic setting, too.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Tim Williams' songwriting lesson is one of the ones I signed up for at the Clinic. The cool thing is, the first day, the instructors put on an informal concert to show a bit of what they plan to teach, then on the next three successive nights, after classes and dinner are done, there are 1) an acoustic blues concert (instructors), 2) an electric blues concert (instructors again), and then finally, a students' concert! Oh, yeah, did I say I can't wait? LOL!
-Mikey


----------

